# Y a ti Porque te Moderaron?



## VEGATRONICA (Nov 21, 2010)

Pues creo que a todos sino es que a la mayoría, en alguna ocasión hemos caído a la celda de castigo y eso sucede debido a que hemos “fracturado” alguno de los decretos del foro al cual nos registramos y que nuestro verdugo fue una lacra a la que le llaman “moderador”, jajaja no es cierto, la verdad es que algunos o la mayoría caimos en la zona de moderación desde el primer mensaje; por eso seria bueno saber de los compañeros foristas cual fue la razón para que los señores moderadores hayan tenido la necesidad de usar todo su poder para castigarnos, a sabiendas de que existe una guía aquí mismo de cómo hacer mal las cosas seria bueno que todos expusieran sus errores para que otros foristas novatos lo vean y lo tomen como referencia..
 Pues supongo que empiezo yo primero, he sido mandado 2 veces, la primera por preguntar algo de lo que ya se estaba hablando extenuantemente en un apartado y el otro por dar un link a un programa que “supuestamente” fomentaba la piratería pero en fin hay que acatar las reglas, saludos desde Mexico.


----------



## Imzas (Nov 23, 2010)

Hola, bueno la verdad a mi no me han moderado pero me editaron un post donde entregaba informacion personal que pudiera prestarse para futuros ataques&spam. Fue muy considerado conmigo el moderador, como lo seria con todos, pero dada mi condicion, tuvo ese detalle, además me lo informo para evitar que me sintiera mal por no ver dicha info en el mensaje.
Agradezco sobremanera la labor que hacen los moderadores del foro, de manera desinteresada, para asegurar que todo funcione de perillas.


----------



## Imzas (Nov 23, 2010)

Fue hoy la primera vez, en realidad fueron dos veces, por revivir antiguos temas, ignoraba que no se pudiera hacer eso. Bueno ya lo se.
Una pregu, es el script de la página que te envia  a moderacion y el mensaje privado verdad? noe s el propio Andres Cuenc? ojala que no pues no quiero estar mal cn el dueño del foro :S.


----------



## Tacatomon (Nov 23, 2010)

No recuerdo una moderación en especifico. Pero me han llevado de encargo en algunas conversaciones!
Esos viejos tiempos!.

Saludos!


----------



## VEGATRONICA (Nov 24, 2010)

La verdad es que si es cierto los señores moderadores se encargan de que exista el orden sino fuera asi cada quien crearia un post de lo que sea y en cualquier lugar no abria coherencia y nadie sabria donde buscar cada cosa y todo seria un caos, la verdad se reconoce su labor saludos desde Mexico



Jazminia dijo:


> Fue hoy la primera vez, en realidad fueron dos veces, por revivir antiguos temas, ignoraba que no se pudiera hacer eso. Bueno ya lo se.
> Una pregu, es el script de la página que te envia a moderacion y el mensaje privado verdad? noe s el propio Andres Cuenc? ojala que no pues no quiero estar mal cn el dueño del foro :S.


 
Jeje te paso igual que a mi saludos Jaz


----------



## Mandrake (Nov 24, 2010)

_*  
A mi me envian continuamente a moderacion por mi sex-appeal y personalidad arrolladora.
  

*_


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 24, 2010)

Modera que  . . . que es eso  ?


----------



## Ratmayor (Nov 24, 2010)

Las veces que he ido al inframundo han sido arrastrado por otro, no alardeare, no vaya a ser cosa que me pase lo que al rey julien


----------



## angel36 (Nov 24, 2010)

jajjaj.............llevo varias...pero no recuerdo por que.....es mas creo que mi primer mensaje ya termino en moderacion


----------



## Helminto G. (Nov 24, 2010)

no tengo nada que aportar al tema....


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Nov 24, 2010)

A ver... :estudiando: 

Ningún tema creado por mí ha terminado en Moderación. Salvo uno que yo mismo creé allí, una vez.

Casi siempre soy cuidadoso de, por lo menos, seguir relación con el tema que se trata (no hacer off topic). Pero bueno, ya son 2 años en el foro, algo de experiencia debería de tener.

Es mas, siendo sincero. Yo creo, lo que me salvó de no terminar repetidas veces en Moderación —en mis comienzos— es que Cacho y Fogonazo aún no eran Moderadores. Este mensaje es subliminal, pero va con onda, como dicen 



Jazminia dijo:


> revivir antiguos temas, ignoraba que no se pudiera hacer eso.


En realidad, si se puede. Pero debes tener un buen argumento para hacerlo.


----------



## Nepper (Nov 24, 2010)

lo más que me pasó que aporté links para descargar cierta propiedad en forma ilegal, pero solo me editaron para eliminar los links... eso fué lo mas grave que hise...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 24, 2010)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Las veces que he ido al inframundo han sido arrastrado por otro, no alardeare, no vaya a ser cosa que me pase lo que al rey julien



moraleja no alardees , mi  primer y única ves a moderación fue por  alardear  ,entonces una buena broma de  cacho y zas a moderación ,sin motivo mas que ''desvirgar-me  en moderación'' ,jaaja se saco el gusto nomas ,andres  me reto  una ves  por no usar   el corrector  y    fogonazo se confundió y    me   dio   un   punto de sancion por  ''tener dos cuentas'' en realidad tenia una sola pues la otra cuenta a mi  pedido  la cerro andres,cosa que fogonazo no lo  sabia y zass me dio un  punto ,que ya expiro pero    mancha quedo

PD:
      la primera no vale pues fue una broma de mi   amigo  cacho


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Nov 24, 2010)

"Últimas infracciones Recibidas", LOL primera vez que lo leo. O sea, no sabía que existía. 

See, ya lo se, estoy alardeando mucho 


Lo mas cerca que he estado para ser moderado, creo que han sido las veces que he discutido con queridos foristas, que en mis comienzos tal vez no eran muy sanas (mis discusiones). Entre los cuales recuerdo a Ezavalla  (una pena la mía), pero ya todo OK.


----------



## zaiz (Nov 25, 2010)

A mí no me han mandado temas a moderación, en primera porque nunca he abierto ninguno.

Lo que me ha sucedido es que algunas veces he visto preguntas y me he puesto a tratar de contestarlas y cuando acabo con la respuesta, veo que lo mandaron a moderacion por alguna falta que a juzgar por el moderador cometió el que abrió el tema.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 25, 2010)

Yoangel Lazaro dijo:


> "Últimas infracciones Recibidas", LOL primera vez que lo leo. O sea, no sabía que existía.
> 
> See, ya lo se, estoy alardeando mucho
> .


si existe ,ay puntos por infracciones graves que   no caducan,esos puntos se suman y  cuando   llegan a 50 zass
expulsión 
el mio es un solo punto que  ya venció  ,osea no tengo   ninguno ,pero   quedo la constancia de que estuve sancionado alguna ves
saludos :
  pd:
      cacho por acá  te están necesitando,


----------



## pandacba (Nov 25, 2010)

Como esta su majestad, perdido en los último dias, me alegro que este a full de nuevo
En mi caso particular la primera vez, fue un llamado de atención por escribir todo en maýusculas, tenia un problema en el teclado y era más fácil de esa forma, pero buen! entramos con el pie izquierdo dando tumbos jejeje este año, se me edito uno y muy bien el moderador que por un mp me explico el motivo y tenia razón no habia en el espiritu de lo escrito la intención de hacer lo que parecia pero infringia la norma. En mi caso no me he molestado para nada, siempre lo he tomado de buen grado, en otras estuve a punto de meter la de andar y me di cuenta a tiempo.....

Pero hay otra que fui llevado a las mazmorras de foro, preso en cadenas y conoci ese submuno oscuro frio y lugubre.... donde el clamor de los que estan alli te ponen la piel de gallina.... cua prisión del medievo...  y alli fuimos con los que estabamos tratando el tema..... 

jajaaja nunca me reido tanto, porque me llega el mensaje al correo pero estaba... donde??? que paso???
La cosa es que habia algo que habia subido y me sugieren que le pida a los moderadores que lo pasen a otro lugar para que les sea util a otras personas ya que alli no lo encontrarian, y cuando el moderador de turno quiso hacer el cambio y como dijera uno de los master lo traiciono el subconciente y me llevo a las profundidades jajajajaja

Luego se soluciono, pero fue jocoso

Pero lo peor me paso hace poco en el tema y a ustedes que musica les gusta y viendo un post comento algo y agrego unos temas, un miembro le parecio concocida y queria saber cual era, asi que lo busque al tema y lo postee, el tema estaba yourtube asi que puse el link, dos en realidad, en el primero no era la versión exacta pero el segundo si.
Cuando yo lo vi, youtube era el mismo de la peilcula que hablabamos pero solo se veian imagenes estáticas. y no se porque se me da por abrir al el link desde el foro pero al rato y me encuentro que tiene imagenes de la pelicula(es un fragmento en los que hay una escena muy erótica) no me alcanzaban las manos para editarlo y quitar el enlace a la vez que pensaba cuantas infracciones juntas y a la vez estaba comentiendo, y rogaba que ningún moderador lo hubiera visto porque si no, creo, estaba en el horno.... 

Yo decia: nooo a las masmorras otra vez nooooo!!!
Alcance a borrar el enlace y al parecer nadie vio nada.....

Ya me habia olvidado......


----------



## Cacho (Nov 25, 2010)

Jazminia dijo:


> Una pregu, es el script de la página que te envia  a moderacion y el mensaje privado verdad? noe s el propio Andres Cuenc?


La página no tiene ningún script de esos. Todo lo que va a Moderación pasa por los dedos de algún Moderador (sea Andrés o cualquier otro).
Hubo algo así como un script ("Electrobot", para los memoriosos), pero se le olvidaron algunos bits por ahí así que desapareció.


Helminto G. dijo:


> no tengo nada que aportar al tema....


Al tema no, pero a Moderación...
Si es el mismísimo regente y alimentador de Moderación (título nada despreciable, por cierto) 


el-rey-julien dijo:


> PD:
> la primera no vale pues fue una broma de mi   amigo  cacho


Pero no mandé a Julien 
Su Majestad no había adoptado su forma actual aún (¿o estoy recordando mal?... La pastilla...).


el-rey-julien dijo:


> el mio es un solo punto que  ya venció,osea  no tengo   ninguno ,pero   quedo la constancia de que estuve sancionado  alguna ves


Acabo de descubrir cómo se anulan esas cosas 


el-rey-julien dijo:


> pd:
> cacho por acá  te están necesitando


¿Llamó Majestad? ¿Qué se le ofrece?


pandacba dijo:


> Pero hay otra que fui llevado a las mazmorras de  foro, preso en cadenas y conoci ese submuno oscuro frio y lugubre....  donde el clamor de los que estan alli te ponen la piel de gallina....  cua prisión del medievo...  y alli fuimos con los que estabamos tratando  el tema...









pandacba dijo:


> jajaaja nunca me reido tanto, porque me llega el  mensaje al correo pero estaba... donde??? que paso???
> La cosa es que habia algo que habia subido y me sugieren que le pida a  los moderadores que lo pasen a otro lugar para que les sea util a otras  personas ya que alli no lo encontrarian, y cuando el moderador de turno  quiso hacer el cambio y como dijera uno de los master lo traiciono el  subconciente y me llevo a las profundidades jajajajaja


¡Ese  fui yo!





Saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 25, 2010)

es verdad eso fue antes de ser  el rey julien ,
el pedido,demuestre ¡¡¡ al primero que alardea ,a la frase ''yo nunca o no encabece  moderación,me arrastraron''
al inframundo y quiero los famosos ver  las famosas tableadas,que hace mucho no veo ,tablazos a todos sin razon alguna ,,porque me gutaa 
jajaja 
 PD 1:
          es broma chee no vayan a tomarlo a  mal 
el rey julien saluda 
PD2:
      al panda todavía no estoy a full ,mucho trabajo 
PD3:
       me gutaa el posdata¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ y editarrr


----------



## KarlosDC23 (Nov 25, 2010)

jajajaja, muy buen tema 

A mi, la 1° ves que me mandaron al basto inframundo del saber, fue por que me dedique a hacer un post donde colocaba y subia simuladores de circuitos electronicos para los principiantes (¿a que no soy un buen samaritano?). Me demore casi una hora en hacerlo, y pues, una ves terminado, esperaba a que alguien me felicitara por mi desdichada idea, y pues, el primer comentario fue de uno de los señores oscuros que me escirbio: "en este foro no proveemos la pirateria..." y sas!!!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 25, 2010)

cosas que pasan ,,,,,,,,,,,,,, a no preocuparse 
la frase seguramente era en este foro no promovemos/fomentamos la pirateria


----------



## GomezF (Nov 25, 2010)

Mi primer post fue mandado a moderación, era sobre una máquina que no respetaba las leyes de la termodinámica, jajaja.

Saludos.

P.D.: varios temas en los que eh hablado tambien han ido a parar al llamado "inframundo", jejeje


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 25, 2010)

hay algo  paso ayer decía expirado   el punto   y  hoy  dice anulado el  punto ,gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 25, 2010)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> . . . expirado el punto . . .


 
Suena hasta rarito


----------



## pandacba (Nov 25, 2010)

Tras ir a parar a las mazmorras en forma accidental Cacho se hizo cargo jaja aprovecho de tanto en tanto a descender a ese mundilllo y ver que honda y por alli me da gana de ponerme el traje de  Robin Hood y salir en defensa de los débiles,(lo más probable es que termine baneado) y recorriendo los lugubres pasillos donde se escuchan los lamentos de cada  quien concluyo que hay algunos que jamás deberian salir de ese lugar y deberina ser acallados a una ya que por talse personajes no es posible clauzurar las masmorras pero hay otros que cometne infracciones por simple desconocimiento y me he puesto analzar como funciona.

Me he dado cuenta que cuando uno ingresa lo hace por lo general porque encontro algun tema en google y luego se queda amirando un poco hasta que decide participar, y se registra, pero tras registrarse, uno intenta o sumarse a un tema (lo mas sencillo) pero cuando desea crear un tema y anda medio perdido porque no sabe ni donde ni como (ojo eso pasa en todos los foros) y son tantas las normas que es casi imposible que de inicio uno recuerde todo e inadvertidamente cometa infracciones una de ls más clásicas es por preguntar algo que ya esta en el foro me ha pasado buscar cosas en el foro y al ver que no esta tratar de crear un tema, pero tras buscar algo en internet como complemento sale alli los lugares donde ese tema esta siendo tratado o ya lo fue.

Hasta que uno se familiariza con todo lleva tiempo y hay gente que le hace mella y a otra que no y mirando los casos me doy cuenta que eso se podria evitar de aqui desde el foro, cuando se va a crear un tema y sobre lo qu versa, si todos los temas estan en una base de datos tiene que saltar que el tema ya existe y se invita al usuario donde esta dicho tema.... No estoy hablando sonseras fui programador muchos años de bases de datos y si por algo me caracterise fue por las busquedas blandas sensibles al contexto de esa manera se evitaria que muchos por puro desconcocimiento cometa errores y si un moderador me dice que para eso estan las reglas le puedo decir que a nadie se le graban las reglas en dos minutos, a unos le lleva mas a otros menos, porque yo sea un privilegiado que leo y se me queda todo, barbaro pero debo ser lo sufiientemente inteligente que no siempre con todos es asi

De esa forma se evitan malos entendidos y que muchos por alli se sientan como que pones un pie y te reciben con un cachetazo, hay muchos que son atrevidos y bueno eso no entra en lo que digo.

No me quejo por mi, ya que por mi forma de ser eso no proboque nada aunque no me guste, ya me ha pasado en otros lugares donde no me salia algo que queria hacer no estaba en ningun lado y decidi hacer una prueba callo un tipo y me lo borro de una, eso si me enojo y le dije si en lugar de borrrar sin ver se hubiera fijado alli decia el porque de la prueba y me deberia haber avisado y no de la forma que lo hizo, le dije que consideraba su trabajo poco beneficioso, ya que en lugar de darse cuenta que lo que intentaba no esta explicado en ningun lado y decirme como hacerlo listo, no se atrevio a responderme y otro moderador me explico lo que queria y si reconocio que eso estaba faltando.

Como dije yo no me quejo porque he sido muy bien recibido en general y mi trato con los moderadores es más que cordial porque tambien ellos lo han sido conmigo. por lo tanto podria quedarme tranquilo pero creo que todo es subseptible de ser mejorado, 

Como dije hay algunos que no deberian salir de moderación, pero a otros deberia considerarse que al ser nuevos pueden cometer errores y orienttarlos en lugar de retarlos.... ya que me toco ver un caso de alguien que se sintio mal por lo que se le dijo y tuvo una mala reacción, mientras estaba pude ver 3 o 4 moderadores que se sucedieron  a retar a esta persona, cuando quien inicio la moderación tiene la autoridad más que suficiente sin que nadie lo ayude. esta persona se quedo muda y me puse en el lugar de el como me sentira y a riesgo de que se enoje conmigo o los moderadores me saquen de los pelos. le explique lo mismo pero de otra forma, eso lo tranqulizo pidio disculpas reconocio que lo primero le cayo mal y que le habia ayudado a ver las cosas desde otro punto de vista, lo alente a seguir y continuo preguntando y lo continuamos ayudandando, todo quedo bien felizmente,,,,, pero eso me quedo dando vueltas desde hace dias y ya que se toco este tema lo plantee aqui y yo digo esto que no es mio lo aprendi de otro. "La violencia engendra violencia" y "La blanda respuesta calma la ira...."

Creo que de eso se trata nada más y todo por lo que expuse antes, yo msmo como muchos cuando vemos a alguien le digo estas en infracción cambia o corregi o a los que vienen a que se les haga todo como anoche que entra uno muy pancho y riendose que necesitaba que le calcuaran un trafo que era para un trabajo final ..... yo también fui estudiante y se muy bien que si me piden algo es porque ya me dieron pautas primero, y si no se sabe es porque no se estudio o alguna avivada hay, y ayudarlos no sirve le hacemos un daño a el y a la sociedad.

Como estudiante se que hay horarios de consulta, que hay bibliotecas y que encima tienen intenet pero no para hacerse los vivos en un foro sino para buscar y bien bajo esass circuntancias Cacho me dice repeti conmigo "no debo perder la chaveta" porque dije otras cosas que no las  voy a repetir. hay muchos que solo se registraron para obtener uan info, esta bien no digo nada es parte del juego y de las p osibilidades, pero cuado piden que le hagas todo,,,,,,
No es lo mismo aquel que dice me pidieron esto yo hice esto pero estoy con problemas  y quien no le va a dar una mano, yo mil veces pase por eso y no tenia a quien consultar, por eso hoy dedico a compartir lo poco que se, y como tal solo hablo de aquello que se bien sino no hablo y más bien trato de aprender de los que saben, en realidad trato de aprender de todos,

Bueno era eso, lo que dije lo aclaro no es ni una denuncia ni nada, cualquiera se puede equivocar es simplemente en base a un echo que paso que se puede hacer para que no suceda y en ese sentido aporte lo dicho al comienzo. 

Saludos a todos

PD si no me ven, busquenme en las mazmorras del foro les agradecere no me dejen solo y si no hay señales es porque fui baneado..... busquenme en otros foros Black tiger conoce uno donde econtrarme, entre otros estoy en DIY audio, audio karma etc

Nos vemos ..... bueno eso esta por verse


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Nov 26, 2010)

pandacba, ¿haz infringido de manera reiterativa alguna de las normas de participación, y no nos hemos dado cuenta?, ¿no?, entonces, ¿Por qué te excluiríamos?


----------



## Tacatomon (Nov 26, 2010)

Andres Cuenca dijo:


> pandacba, ¿haz infringido de manera reiterativa alguna de las normas de participación, y no nos hemos dado cuenta?, ¿no?, entonces, ¿Por qué te excluiríamos?



Y... A ti Andrés, ¿Te han moderado?


----------



## Imzas (Nov 26, 2010)

Andres Cuenca, gracias por todo, y por dedicar tanto de tu ocupadio tiempo  a moderar este foro. Y soportarnos a nosotros, tus inquilinos. .


----------



## pandacba (Nov 26, 2010)

Andres Cuenca dijo:


> pandacba, ¿haz infringido de manera reiterativa alguna de las normas de participación, y no nos hemos dado cuenta?, ¿no?, entonces, ¿Por qué te excluiríamos?



Hola Andres, trato de ser una humorada, de echo siempre he elogiado y veo a diario el esfuerzo por mantener el orden y buen funcionamiento del Foro.
De ningún modo prentende inducir a nada ya que me contradeciria con los propios conceptos que verti al comienzo, solo pretendi desacartonar un poco lo expuesto, para que no pareciera como uan actitud o una postura sino, lo que el diario ir y debenir se produce más por culpa de los que viven al filo de la navaja, y no les importa nada más que su propio beneficio.

Por eso también dije que hay muchos que no deberina salir más de alli y hay muchos atrevidos y que tras estar lideando todo el tiempo pasan cosas como la que expuse la idea es evitarlas, con lo cual el trabajo para ustedes puede ser un poquito menos tedioso, soy una persona de muy buen humor, me puedo ofuscar como cualquiera, pero por sobre todo me gusta llevarme bien con el entorno..
Por eso lo puse como una humorada sobre mi mismo(es decir iróicamente ) ya que trato de observar las reglas y no inflingirlas, y si alguna vez me pasa sera de puro distraido....

Lo dije asi precisamente por el buen trabajo 

Pido disculpas si sen entendio de otra manera ya que muy lejos de mi decir algo asi....

Saludos y gracias por tu comentario que me permite explicar como fue



Jazminia dijo:


> Andres Cuenca, gracias por todo, y por dedicar tanto de tu ocupadio tiempo  a moderar este foro. Y soportarnos a nosotros, tus inquilinos. .



Hola Jazminia, extrenando avatar? al menos no lo habia visto antes


----------



## Cacho (Nov 26, 2010)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> hay algo  paso ayer decía expirado   el punto   y  hoy  dice anulado el  punto ,gracias


*Lea usted* con atención Majestad 
El otro día descubrí algo nuevo.


----------



## Imzas (Nov 26, 2010)

Pandacba, si me puso ad-hoc al espiritu navideño. desde hoy mi Santa Claus personal gritará:
"Jo Jo Jo, Feliz Endeudad", ya que en esta fecha los chilenos revientan sus tarjetas de multitiendas (credito) y se sobrendeudan, y para regalar el ultimo auto de juguete, con proyector 3d de la pelicula no se cuantos, con megarecontra superpoderes, que dispara granadas de plastico fosforescente y se convierte en una piscina si le hechan agua, se endeudan todo un año, y cuando el nene recibe su regalo, lo usa un rato y lo tira, y al otro dia esta estropeado y sin pilas :S.


----------



## antiworldx (Nov 26, 2010)

A mi por que??? Fue el coyote!!!







jajaja si contara las veces que me han moderado, pffff, pero todo ha sido por hacerle segunda al coyote, nada grave.

Solo una vez, cometi el horror de responder algunas agresiones de algun troll que aparecio por ahi, y san cacho me dio un tablazo de advertencia. Esa si no fue culpa del coyote y creo que la unica. jajajaja.

Me veo a mi mismo como el clasico niño que se la vive en la oficina del director... (y realmente en la primaria si lo fui)


----------



## Hammer Facer (Nov 26, 2010)

A ver... moderado directamente.... 



La que recuerdo fue una vez en la caja de arena por algo que escribí... Cacho no alcanzó a comprender a tiempo... o más bien dicho, malentendió...  y me castigó un tantito...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 26, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> Acabo de descubrir cómo se anulan esas cosas



 muchas gracias


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Nov 26, 2010)

Una duda: adonde aparece el dato en el perfil de las moderaciones recibidas?
Las mías fueron 2, una por interpretar mal el significado de una de las reglas y la otra ni idea de porqué fue, pero ninguna la veo en mi panel de control.


----------



## Tacatomon (Nov 26, 2010)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Una duda: adonde aparece el dato en el perfil de las moderaciones recibidas?
> Las mías fueron 2, una por interpretar mal el significado de una de las reglas y la otra ni idea de porqué fue, pero ninguna la veo en mi panel de control.



+1, acabo de darme una vuelta por mi perfil y ni rastro de ese dato... Creo que no existe? 

Saludos!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 26, 2010)

las faltas grabes solo  aparecen en el perfil,
por faltas comunes no  aparece nada,cuando te suspenden  creo que si aparece,aclaro yo nunca estuve suspendido


----------



## Dano (Nov 26, 2010)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Una duda: adonde aparece el dato en el perfil de las moderaciones recibidas?
> Las mías fueron 2, una por interpretar mal el significado de una de las reglas y la otra ni idea de porqué fue, pero ninguna la veo en mi panel de control.



Debe haber sido solo una llamada de atención, porque infracción dada no tienen ninguna.

Para verlas, haces click en tu nick y vas a la pestaña "Infracciones", está al costado de las pestañas "Amigos", "Contactar".


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 26, 2010)

si existe tacato ,sino mira las capturas que ise de mi pantalla


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Nov 26, 2010)

Gracias Dano por la respuesta, pero no me aparece esa lengüeta, aparece solo cuando hay infracciones? Subo la imagen de la pantalla.


----------



## Tacatomon (Nov 26, 2010)

LOL!!! Ni una mancha en el Curriculum!!! Que bueno que soy 
AJajaja

Saludos!


----------



## Helminto G. (Nov 26, 2010)

no respondo para seguir igual....
je je je


----------



## lubeck (Nov 26, 2010)

> Y a ti Porque te Moderaron?



seguramente por que me lo merecía.. no recuerdo cuantas veces van ya...


----------



## Dano (Nov 27, 2010)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Gracias Dano por la respuesta, pero no me aparece esa lengüeta, aparece solo cuando hay infracciones? Subo la imagen de la pantalla.



 Una revelación para mi, me acabo de dar cuenta que le puedo ver la pestaña de infracciones a todos menos a mi. 


Ahora yo también tengo la duda de como podría ver mis infracciones. aunque no tengo ninguna  .

Saludos


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Nov 27, 2010)

Ninguna ninguna en toda tu historia?


----------



## antiworldx (Nov 27, 2010)

Alguien que le de un tablazo a dano por no saber??? jejeje cacho?


----------



## Cacho (Nov 27, 2010)

Yo puedo ver la tuya, Dano, pero no la mía.
Seguramente vos podés ver la mía, aunque no la tuya... Qué complicado...


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 27, 2010)

Dano dijo:


> Una revelación para mi, me acabo de dar cuenta que le puedo ver la pestaña de infracciones a todos menos a mi.
> 
> 
> Ahora yo también tengo la duda de como podría ver mis infracciones. aunque no tengo ninguna  .
> ...


Los Moderadores estamos "Vacunados", somos inmunes. 



Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Ninguna ninguna en toda tu historia?


Si solamente se mandó un post o comentario a Moderación NO queda ningún registro.

Si se te dio una "Advertencia" o "Infracción" queda asentado hasta el fin de los tiempos y a veces un rato mas.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Nov 27, 2010)

Señor de los fuegos eternos! puedo yo saber si ya tengo una sentencia de ese tipo o si en mi perfil no sale, es que no la tengo?

PD: me encantaría que en algún momento me aclare si en la pequeña apreciación referida a el cálculo de las fuentes estoy equivocado.


----------



## Cacho (Nov 27, 2010)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Señor de los fuegos eternos! puedo yo saber si ya tengo una sentencia de ese tipo o si en mi perfil no sale, es que no la tengo?


El inquisidor Padre Merrin quizá tarde en contestar... Está comprando leña y kerosén (es difícil de conseguir en estos días) para quemar a un par de herejes en su patio.

Si no tenés la "lengüeta de calificaciones" a la vista, es que no hay nada que mostrar en ella. Adfemás, si tuvieras alguna sanción (sea advertencia o suspensión) habrías recibido un mail notificándote del asunto.


Saludos


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Nov 27, 2010)

Oki doki, o sea que estoy libre de culpa y cargo....... cuántas caga.as puedo hacer antes del averno?

Insisto, espectacular el foro, nunca vi semejante interacción entre moderadores y participantes. Felicitaciones gente, lo hacen bien.

PD: voy a comprar leña, cosa que no le quede al 





> inquisidor Padre Merrin


, muchachos, a juntar ramitas, eso disminuye las probabilidades de quemazón.


----------



## Dano (Nov 27, 2010)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Ninguna ninguna en toda tu historia?



Por suerte nunca, cuando ingresé ya tenía "experiencia forera", por decirlo de alguna manera era un conocedor de la ley  .
Creo que fue el año pasado (soy pésimo con la memoria) que se instaló esta nueva plataforma que permite a los moderadores aplicar sanciones, antes solo el administrador podía realizarlas, esto complicaba un poco el trabajo del moderador principalmente con los Trolls e individuos similares.

Si me olvido de algo avisan:

Hay tres tipos de sanción, la advertencia, la suspención y la expulsión.

Cuando el usuario solo rompe una o dos reglas sin darse cuenta (pura ignorancia) se le manda el mensaje a moderación.

Si lo hace de nuevo pues se manda el mensaje a moderación.

Si lo vuelve a repetir se le da una Advertencia.

Si no entiende va una suspensión.

Y bueno si es muy duro y vuelve a reincidir solo queda la expulsión.

Las expulsiones son raras, casi siempre al primer o segundo mensaje el usuario entiende la metodología y lee las normas, a veces nos preguntan por MP sobre como manejar el foro, etc y siempre se le responde.

Claro ejemplo de moderación, la receta perfecta que tienen que realizar (especial para los cocineros, que veo que hay varios en el foro) para llevarse el Mac-combo Expulsión.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...ias-estereos-amplificadores-47058/#post404020


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 27, 2010)

mi  punto  anulado  dice ,en la casilla de razón ''otras infracciones'' ,
no  es  ni  advertencia,  suspensión o expulsión.  si me hubiera preguntado fogo primero y luego si la sanción si me la hubiera merecido,que  tendría que decir en la casilla de razón?


----------



## Dano (Nov 28, 2010)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:
			
		

> Una duda......... y qué tenemos que ver los gloriosos e históricos cocineros con un dolobu mal educado y encima pendenciero y por más con intento de apropiación de bienes ajenos con el tema?
> Será solo por el tema de las recetas?



Exacto, les mostré ese tema en el mejor estilo de receta de cocinero, como ven incluye los pasos a seguir para ser expulsado.  

Por mas información: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f14/usar-foro-486/


----------



## Tavo (Nov 28, 2010)

[OFF] Tengo una preguntita acerca del funcionamiento del foro: Que pasa cuando alguien tiene el cartelito "Excluido" debajo de su nick? Creo que hace pocos minutos acabo de ver uno o dos usuarios con ese cartelito, y no se bien de que se trata... jeje (pregunto acá porque hay algo de actividad) [/OFF]

La mayoría de las veces que entré a moderación fue por culpa de Cacho. El siempre me anda corriendo con la escoba detrás mío... JAJA!! 
Y otras tantas por prenderme en alguna que otra discusión y como siempre todo se termina yendo al tacho. jeje

Saludos!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 28, 2010)

no creo que te contesten  tavo ,,,, 


> mi punto anulado dice ,en la casilla de razón ''otras infracciones'' ,
> no es ni advertencia, suspensión o expulsión. si me hubiera preguntado fogo primero y luego si la sanción si me la hubiera merecido,que tendría que decir en la casilla de razón?


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Nov 28, 2010)

La frase que más me gustó es esta: 





> para llevarse el Mac-combo Expulsión


----------



## Tavo (Nov 28, 2010)

Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Eso quiere decir que compró el Mac Combo .
> También se puede agrandar por poca plata y se mandan tres o cuatro muchachos grandotes a la puerta de su casa a "notificarlo" personalmente, pero eso lo tiene que solicitar (y pagar, claro) el comprador.



Pero Cacho, más allá de las bromas, cuando el usuario tiene ese cartel quiere decir que su cuenta NO va a poder volver a ser usada? O eso es temporal? (a eso me refería)
Porque también he visto sin nick y "Visitante"... 
¿Que es eso de "visitante"? Se puede entrar al foro sin tener usuario?

[OFF]
No quisiera tener esos muchachotes en la puerta de mi casa notificandome alguna falla eh...  [/OFF]



			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Eso quiere decir que compró el Mac Combo ..


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 28, 2010)

visitante es cuando la cuenta no existe mas ,
hey ay unos muchachotes  golpeando mi   puerta,deveria  atender?o enpezar a correr?


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Nov 28, 2010)

Su majestad, raje! y no mire para atrás que si no se distrae!


----------



## VEGATRONICA (Dic 12, 2010)

zaiz dijo:


> A mí no me han mandado temas a moderación, en primera porque nunca he abierto ninguno.
> 
> Lo que me ha sucedido es que algunas veces he visto preguntas y me he puesto a tratar de contestarlas y cuando acabo con la respuesta, veo que lo mandaron a moderacion por alguna falta que a juzgar por el moderador cometió el que abrió el tema.


 
A mi tambien me paso jeje



pandacba dijo:


> Tras ir a parar a las mazmorras en forma accidental Cacho se hizo cargo jaja aprovecho de tanto en tanto a descender a ese mundilllo y ver que honda y por alli me da gana de ponerme el traje de Robin Hood y salir en defensa de los débiles,(lo más probable es que termine baneado) y recorriendo los lugubres pasillos donde se escuchan los lamentos de cada quien concluyo que hay algunos que jamás deberian salir de ese lugar y deberina ser acallados a una ya que por talse personajes no es posible clauzurar las masmorras pero hay otros que cometne infracciones por simple desconocimiento y me he puesto analzar como funciona.
> 
> Me he dado cuenta que cuando uno ingresa lo hace por lo general porque encontro algun tema en google y luego se queda amirando un poco hasta que decide participar, y se registra, pero tras registrarse, uno intenta o sumarse a un tema (lo mas sencillo) pero cuando desea crear un tema y anda medio perdido porque no sabe ni donde ni como (ojo eso pasa en todos los foros) y son tantas las normas que es casi imposible que de inicio uno recuerde todo e inadvertidamente cometa infracciones una de ls más clásicas es por preguntar algo que ya esta en el foro me ha pasado buscar cosas en el foro y al ver que no esta tratar de crear un tema, pero tras buscar algo en internet como complemento sale alli los lugares donde ese tema esta siendo tratado o ya lo fue.
> 
> ...


 
Totalmente de acuerdo contigo


----------

